# Lessons from the IDF in Lebanon



## PanaEng (28 Jul 2008)

I just read the following link:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58460/post-539229.html#msg539229

and the interview highlights some of the problems encountered. 

However, at the tactical level, is there anything we can take from this experience and apply it in Afgh?
Given that Iran supports Hezbollah in material and trg. and that there is some evidence of Iranian help to insurgents in Iraq, was there any similarity in the tactics used?
And, since Iran seems to be interested in putting its hands in Afghanistan, have we seen any similarities cropping up in Afghanistan?

cheers,
F


----------



## PanaEng (28 Jul 2008)

Good points. 
I'll look up some open source links tonight after work (lunch brake is almost over) and I will update my post. I am sure I have seen many articles detailing the information alluded - in google we trust...
and no, no papers; although I enjoy academic discussions and work, I don't have the time to pursue that at this stage in my life. However, as a former member, I am very interested in all developments, tactical, strategic and political, in relation to our armed forces. 

However, the bait is thrown. If you or anyone else have some comments in the meantime, feel free to pipe in.

cheers,
Frank

Chimo!


----------



## PanaEng (31 Jul 2008)

Alright, I've been busy and distracted with other things...



			
				CSA 105 said:
			
		

> Well, what do you think - is there?  Throw us up some thoughts.


I've been out of the army for 10yrs; I have no idea what we are teaching our troops about the enemy.



> Given, well known and publicized.
> Source?  Conjecture unless you have some facts.


Given, well known and publicized. Just google it.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=iran+supporting+insurgency+in+iraq&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


> Where?  Whose tactics?  Hezbollah?  Fedayeen?


Between those (fedayeen is actually a very generic term, "freedom fighter(s)" claimed by many groups sunni and shi'ite) and the shi'ite insurgents.



> When?  Similarity to what?


The last year or two. Similarity between the tactics used by Hezbollah and by the tb or foreign insurgents in RCS area.  



> And again, what do *you* think?


I think that it is very likely that the tb, by way of the foreign insurgents, may be learning and applying new tactics that seemed to work against IDF armour. In contrast to what the IDF member states many opinions have been expressed in the media claiming that Hezbollah succeeded in slowing the IDF advance. In fact Hezbollah "was able to project itself as the winner in its confrontation with Israel" (http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.brandeis.edu%2Fcrown%2Fpublications%2Fmeb%2FMEB10.pdf&ei=8SCSSOC_IJy0hAKu1JEu&usg=AFQjCNHgJ4s3EkkwmQQqcNFXZcTlm1ukOA&sig2=kZyBltExQD7ty0F0MDJWpw)
even though it suffered heavy casualties. But they still control much of Lebanon and their status (politically) is even higher than before the war. They gained credibility by surviving the Israeli tanks and troops. If I was an insurgent somewhere, I would try to emulate them seek their advice and copy their tactics.
also: http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=8&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.csis.org%2Fmedia%2Fcsis%2Fpubs%2F060817_isr_hez_lessons.pdf&ei=8SCSSOC_IJy0hAKu1JEu&usg=AFQjCNF3hYxvlbyqYtq4WnJ0GBjSbenisQ&sig2=ywLgXWcX5PrWTUHVzFav-w
The first article linked on my first post and this last one point that the problems were more a fault of Israel's strategic and tactical mistakes and not from Hezbollah's prowess as a fighting force. Still, the perception (for the anti-western/anti-Israeli population) is that Hezbollah has improved and is a force to be reckoned with.

About Iran meddling in Afghanistan... 





> Source?  Evidence?


http://www.jamestown.org/terrorism/news/article.php?articleid=2370239
http://www.jamestown.org/terrorism/news/article.php?issue_id=2960
http://www.pinr.com/report.php?ac=view_report&report_id=644&language_id=1
http://goliath.ecnext.com/coms2/summary_0199-1508288_ITM
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/opinion/main.jhtml?xml=/opinion/2006/12/22/do2202.xml
http://www.radioaustralia.net.au/programguide/stories/200710/s2056467.htm
http://www.afghanistanwatch.org/2007/06/police_commande.html
http://www.reuters.com/article/asiaCrisis/idUSISL224819

Not authoritative but where there's smoke, there's fire.

The link seems clear. So now, Is there a difference in fighting style/tactics between hezbollah/fedayeen and tb? and what can the soldiers do to respond if they notice a change?
Again, I am not interested in an academic/political discussion, just information that can help our grunts. As you may have seen in my profile I am a computer eng type not a poli/sci or mil/history guy - and it is reflected in my writings - and I am not interested in going to school for it - but I am still interested in the subject.


> Possible OPSEC.


 sure, so generalize. Our soldiers are smart enough to pick good solutions once they know what is happening.


> Again, though, on open source material, what do you think?


I don't know; that's why I am asking!

I'll promise to comment more as I learn - lots of info to read.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## a_majoor (6 Aug 2008)

Here is an article which stresses the importance of Signals security, PERSEC and OPSEC. I do not believe the Hezbollah had the ability to decrypt secure comms, but on the other hand, it would be relatively easy to monitor radio emissions and get a good idea where units were located and determine if the unit was active (i.e. sending a lot of traffic) or passive (in a defensive position, awaiting supply or orders etc.), and plan accordingly.

newsday.com/news/nationworld/world/ny-wocode184896831sep18,0,3091818.story



> *Hezbollah cracked the code*
> Technology likely supplied by Iran allowed guerrillas to stop Israeli tank assaults
> BY MOHAMAD BAZZI
> 
> ...


----------

